

Show HN: Premium Nature & Meditation Music Web App (my first solo project) - ChrisNorstrom

&#62;&#62;&#62;&#62;&#62; TimeForZen.com &#60;&#60;&#60;&#60;&#60;<p>This took months to put together. Learning javascript, using the sound manager 2 api. Finding the perfect creative commons photos on flickr. It's such a ridiculously simple site (just a curated list of music) but I went through hell debugging and getting it to work. I learned an extreme amount.<p>My advice to designers who can't code, keep it simple, just get it done don't worry about optimization, don't worry about a backend. Code everything manually if you have to.<p>I've kept it simple out of necessity. I'm a designer, not a coder. I do front end html and css at most, so learning JavaScript was a big deal for me. Yes there's a million little things that can be added (like playlists, forums+comments, time tracker, accounts, etc... But I kept it simple so I could actually finish it.<p>The javascript is probably 4x the size it should be because I (lol) did things the long &#38; sure way rather than the optimized way, but hey. It's works.<p>- I threw up a logo and the icons used in the session window. I'm not too crazy with the logo but it's alright. The icons bother me a LOT. They look unprofessional and need more work.<p>- There's a glitch I'm still working on. The sound LOOPS over and over for tracks that are NOT suppose to have looped sound.<p>- Works on Android and iPhones (glitch with absolute positioning and dom windows but sound will play).<p>- Can anyone test this on an iPad? I tried to do it at BestBuy but they never have wireless internet set up.
======
brandoncordell
Clickable: <http://timeforzen.com>

~~~
momop
I tried on my iPad, but don't hear anything.

